

Visualization: How the Drought is Shrinking California’s Reservoirs - vicapow
http://blogs.kqed.org/lowdown/2014/03/18/into-the-drought-californias-shrinking-reservoirs/

======
Cd00d
Interesting display.

My company sells a technologically advanced type of aerial imagery to growers,
primarily in CA, and we're seeing that this year most farmers are not able to
invest in new data or spend dollars on technology unless it's water related.
Yields are going to be very poor, so there just isn't money to spare.

This leads to many interesting conversations, like why are people growing rice
in the Central Valley, and where should our year round produce be coming from,
but in the short term there are a lot of small businesses really at risk.

------
sadris
Seems like the simplest solution is to continually raise the price of water
until supply (via rain) equals demand.

